# كلمه اليوم مش زى اى يوم؟



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

بالأمس قالت لي احداهن:

- أنا متألمة ومُتعبة، قلت لماذا؟ 
- الناس جميعهم يكرهونني، لا أحد يحبنى. 
قلت لعل العيب فيكِ؟ قالت: 
- كلاّ بل هم أشرار، لقد قررت أن اعتزل الكل واقطع علاقتي بالجميع. 

واليوم قالت لي اخرى:

- أنا متألمة ومُتعبة، قلت لماذا؟ 
- يغمرني الناس بحب شديد ويمتدحونني كثيرا. 
- وما الضير في ذلك؟ 
- نعم، فالضرر كبير فهم يظنون انني جيدة وبارة، والأمر ليس كما يظنون بي. 
- وما المشكلة (كررت)؟ 
- انهم يحملونني فوق طاقتي، فلن يغفروا لي أية هفوة كما أنني سأضطر أن أكون حريصة أقصى درجات الحرص لئلا اعثر أحدا. 
- هذا جيد، أليس كذلك؟ 
- نعم، ولكنه سيجعل مني مخادعة كبيرة. 
- كلا، بل الواجب أن تكوني حريصة وملتزمة، بغض النظر عن تقييم الناس لكِ؟ 
ثم اردفت قائلاً: 
- ان محبة الناس شيء ثمين يجب أن نشكر الله عليه، فقد أعطانا نعمة في أعينهم واخفى ضعفاتنا عنهم. 

قالت وهي تتمتم: 

- "إن الرب أيضاً سيقول لي: لقد استوفيتِ خيراتك في حياتك" 
- ولكنك لم تسعين لذلك، كما أن الأمر يتوقف عليك من حيث قبول المديح أو مقابلته بتذكر ضعفاتك. 
وهنا تذكرت ما قاله مار اسحق السرياني: من سعى وراء الكرامة هربت منه، ومن هرب منها بمعرفة سعت إليه وأرشدت الناس عنه" 

نيافة الانبا مكاريوس​


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

- 





> "إن الرب أيضاً سيقول لي: لقد استوفيتِ خيراتك في حياتك"
> - ولكنك لم تسعين لذلك، كما أن الأمر يتوقف عليك من حيث قبول المديح أو مقابلته بتذكر ضعفاتك.
> وهنا تذكرت ما قاله مار اسحق السرياني: من سعى وراء الكرامة هربت منه، ومن هرب منها بمعرفة سعت إليه وأرشدت الناس عنه"




*موضوع في غاية الروعة ميرسي كتير 


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## dodi lover (10 أغسطس 2008)

والله عندك حق يا كاندى

انتى بتجيبى المواضيع والكلام اللى زى العسل اللى زيك دة منين يا جميل​


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه اليوم مش زى اى يوم؟*



ناريمان قال:


> -
> 
> 
> *موضوع في غاية الروعة ميرسي كتير
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا ناريمان

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه اليوم مش زى اى يوم؟*



dodi lover قال:


> والله عندك حق يا كاندى
> 
> انتى بتجيبى المواضيع والكلام اللى زى العسل اللى زيك دة منين يا جميل​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك وكلامك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sosana (10 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووي يا كاندي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كلمه اليوم مش زى اى يوم؟*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووي يا كاندي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركاتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كلمه اليوم مش زى اى يوم؟*

_موضوع رائع جدا جدا ياكاندى

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: كلمه اليوم مش زى اى يوم؟*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع رائع جدا جدا ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جميل هو فعلا محدش بيعجبه حاله​


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع     روعة ميرسى كتير

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع مفيد جدا يا أمي
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2012)

*من أجمل المواضيع
شكرا أختنا كاندى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> موضوع جميل هو فعلا محدش بيعجبه حاله​



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جورجينيو- قال:


> موضوع     روعة ميرسى كتير
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *موضوع مفيد جدا يا أمي
> تسلم ايديكي​*



ميرسى ليك يا مايكل 

كلك زوق 
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *من أجمل المواضيع
> شكرا أختنا كاندى ربنا يباركك*​



شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يخليك 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ماما 
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل يا ماما  ربنا يبركيك  وتكملى معانا كدا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جممميل جداا 
شكرااا ليكي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع عجبني كتيييييير
ميرسي ماما حببتي
ربنا باركك
​


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااا ليكوا جميعا 

ربنا يفرح قلبكوا
​


----------



## soso a (7 مايو 2013)

مار اسحق السرياني: من سعى وراء الكرامة هربت منه، ومن هرب منها بمعرفة سعت إليه وأرشدت الناس عنه" 

مشكوره 

فعلا بنحسها فى حياتنا كتير 

مش حب الناس بس والكرامه 

وحتى بمحبه المال باى شئ بتتمسك بيه قوى بيهرب منك


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> مار اسحق السرياني: من سعى وراء الكرامة هربت منه، ومن هرب منها بمعرفة سعت إليه وأرشدت الناس عنه"
> 
> مشكوره
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أغسطس 2013)

*من سعى وراء الكرامة هربت منه، ومن هرب منها بمعرفة سعت إليه وأرشدت الناس عنه"


بجد يا ماما كلام حلوووووو اووووووي اووي
موضوع رائع و فعلا كلمة منفعة كبيرة لينا 
مواضيعك رائعة يا امي ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليكي و يفرح قلبك​*


----------

